# Garmin GPSmap60CSx



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, it took me nigh onta a week a fiddelin round an some conversations with Garmin but I got it ta talk ta the computer. Downloaded a topo map from GPS file depot (great site by the way) an learnin how ta use it.

I think I'm gonna like it. Not a real big techi, but I can learn. Found a few things already I didn't know bout in the area. I'll be usin it fer CERT, search & rescue, hopefully some hikin an explorin this summer an I wanna get inta geocachin to. Also, with the right map this can be used in the truck fer trips as well.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

A few years ago our youngest son downloaded info onto his PSP from Google Earth and used it for a cross-country (think of mountain foothills here!) trek to another small town about ten miles away (one way). It was twenty miles, cross country round trip! Must be nice to be young!

Congrats n the GPS and knowing how to use it. I'm doing good to set my camp location and find my way back there!

With mine I found out it was easier to get the heading I need to follow from the GPS and then use a compas to follow the heading. Most of the terrain here is heavily wooded and you couldn't walk a sraight line if your life depended upon it. The constant twist to go around trees, etc. drives a GPS nuts if you're trying to use it like a compass.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I love my 60csx. I use it on my dirtbike handle bars for search and rescue. I beat the heck out of it for years now. I just found out if you double click the power button quicly twice it will backlight for night use. Been doing that the hard way for along time.


----------

